# My first thief pouter



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got my first Cuban Thief Pouter. He's a nice dark check that was tested in Miami. He comes from one of the Cuban racers in my club. Couldn't be happier. The under sides of the wings are colored with food color to pick out your bird in the air to see how it's doing. If the attachments didn't go the are also in my album.
Logangrmnr


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like a pretty nice bird, it could be better if you can post some with him displaying his pout


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

what kind of Thief Pouter is he? he do look young


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

he sure dont have that pouter look about him from what I see ?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

might be a pica


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

could be a pica 
like my lil show off here
http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g253/blacksoul-nplooj/?action=view&current=MOV00767.mp4


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

He's a Cuban thief pouters. I'll get a pic of him displaying up. he is a 2011 bird. theyl are worked in Havana Cuba and homers are raced mostly in the country. in Miami they play the thief game and he was tested down there. I'll get him rehomed were I live and see what I can pull. there are a lot of cubans moving up to palm bay and I want to see what competition I can give them. one way is a 3 round trial on how fast the cock can bring down a hen to the trap. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> He's a Cuban thief pouters. I'll get a pic of him displaying up. he is a 2011 bird. theyl are worked in Havana Cuba and homers are raced mostly in the country. in Miami they play the thief game and he was tested down there. I'll get him rehomed were I live and see what I can pull. there are a lot of cubans moving up to palm bay and I want to see what competition I can give them. one way is a 3 round trial on how fast the cock can bring down a hen to the trap.
> Logangrmnr


I think a pic of him displaying would be great .


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice looking Cubano there buddy !!!
I also have a pair and their young I am starting to let fly around our house.
Once they get some age and I can tell their sex I am going to use them to hunt ferals around town.What type opf trap are you going to use for them.
I have seen some of the automatic ones the Cuban guys are using and man, they are very cool !!! Talk to you later ............Mark W


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

My friend lent me a hen from his best family for a round of eggs. I put a pic in my album.


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice, they are going to produce some sweet young !!!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> Just got my first Cuban Thief Pouter. He's a nice dark check that was tested in Miami. He comes from one of the Cuban racers in my club. Couldn't be happier. The under sides of the wings are colored with food color to pick out your bird in the air to see how it's doing. If the attachments didn't go the are also in my album.
> Logangrmnr



it look like a racing pigeon to me. it dont have a big crop. or maybe this is a crossbreed of racing and thief pouter


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how hard do he drive the hen?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

APF_LOFT said:


> it look like a racing pigeon to me. it dont have a big crop. or maybe this is a crossbreed of racing and thief pouter


not all have big crop ...these are the flying/stealing type


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

horseman thief pouter and spanish thief pouter have this medium size crop.
that look more like a mornal pigeon to me.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree they look like homers to me too


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

When thief pouters are scared or not in their usual environment they tend to not show their crop, this ability allows them to maneuver when they are in danger, even a horsemen and the more large cropped gaditanos have the ability to do this they also almost look like homers, by the way logan nice looking birds good luck when you start hunting.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Posted some more pouters in my album. I had my buchon in with my racers and he is a little smaller and his neck is bigger. They are a true working pouters. My bird is still a young bird. I have the pair in a breeding box but I'm out of town right now. Can't wait to see my birds when I get back. I have to get a pick of him pouting.
Logangrmnr


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

back in the days i use racer to thief others pigeon and it really works.


----------



## birdman 1 (Mar 9, 2012)

who sales theif pouters are they good for droppers thnks


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Birdman,
Thief pouters aren't the best for droppers if your are using them. There are more breeds others use and can find around easier and cheaper. I'm not saying you can't use them. One of the guys in my race club uses one crossed in to his baldies as droppers. Where do you live?
Logangrmnr


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I love thiefs. I have valencian spanish thief pouters, they probably wouldnt work as well as yours.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

that's a fantastic pigeon good luck with him !


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Motivation*

Thief pouters CAN be used with racing homers to motivate them. Examples: I used them to motivate my old bird flying team. Cocks were locked in the nest while their mates were free to move about the OB section. Throw in two TP cocks and watch the show. Hens are a bit overwhelmed with the intruders, but that's not the motivation I sought. It was the cocks, locked in the nest boxes I wanted to rile up. Worked quite well I would note. 

Later when I flew a 12-bird widowhood team--it worked. Same technique. Now you can't use this week after week with widow cocks, but it works when the birds need a bit extra incentive. The widowhood system works well on its own. 

Worked with double widowhood and flying older YBs as well. With YBs the cocks were kept in one section and hens in the next section. A few TP cocks were thrown in with the hens, and the show began. After about five minutes of chaos the young cocks were basketed, followed by the young hens.

Whatever you can dream up with TPs, you can do. Now I fly my Moroncelos, Morrilleros, and Cruzados against Feral pigeons. I have NO way to "work" them otherwise. Just watching their antics around the loft is enough pleasure.










And, yes, many of the newer TPs or the crosses do NOT have large crops. That precludes sour crop issues. The older breeds like Granadinos and Laudinos HAD too many problems with sour crop. They look like homers for a reason. They are sleeker, better flyers, better able to evade hawks, and easier to keep healthy.


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some people clearly haven't done any research! Very nice pouters


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Hooah, ljb107! And Logangrmnr that young cock will be a "cracker" when he matures a bit. Best of all--he's been "proven" in the toughest Thief pouter haven in the US. Those Cubanos worked by Cubanos are super thieves. Good luck in developing your own competition in your area. Guess you'll try the "cuchilla" game as well. I'll work an adaptation of that game here in Texas with two of my cocks and a hen.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Shan, I like the idea you worked out with your widowhood system. Never would have thought of it. Might have to try it myself on my race teams to shake them up a bit.


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck and have fun. It will shake 'em up! But . . . again, observe those widowhood cocks to see IF they need that extra incentive. WH cocks fly home to their boxes MORE than they do to their mates, in my estimation. So . . . an extra game to try is to select a couple of your "pool birds" and allow the Thief pouter cock to be inside the nest with the WH cock locked out of his own nest. Try it with the hen inside the box with the TP cock and with only the TP inside the box. You might be surprised.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## holly8 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey whit you doing on here?................lol


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Beware, Holly, I'm everywhere! LOL. Just another of my passions. I have countless hobbies that keep me entertained and enjoying retirement. Just started three aquariums cycling a few weeks ago--for Endler's livebearers. Go figure! Hello just the same, and I didn't mean to hijack this thread. Old guys with no class do that. Come to think of it--I do miss my classes and the students--naw! I prefer retirement.


----------



## holly8 (Apr 23, 2012)

I was meaning Lloyd.....................your safe Shan..........lol


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Whew! Thought I was busted again!


----------

